# far cantare una canzone ai bambini



## assonnata

Ciao a tutti,
non ho trovato un thread pertinente, perciò mi sono permessa di aprirne uno nuovo. La mia domanda riguarda il "fare causativo".
Abbiamo la frase: Ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini.
Se volessimo invece ottenere un'altra frase il cui significato sarebbe: "ho costretto/forzato mio marito a cantare una canzone ai bambini", come faremmo, usando la struttura "far fare"?
_Ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini a mio marito_. - sebbene mi sembri grammaticalmente corretta (o no lo è?), è ambigua e suona malissimo,
 potreste aiutarmi?


----------



## francisgranada

Non mi è del tutto chiara la domanda ... Chi è che deve cantare?

Le mie proposte (?): 
Mio marito l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini_  (canta il marito e lo ascoltano i bambini)
_Mio marito l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone dai bambini _(cantano i bambini)
_
(la domanda è interessante, aspetto anch'io la risposta dei madrelingua ...)


----------



## VogaVenessian

_A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone PER i bambini_.
Così aggiriamo il problema MA - ritengo - il significato non è ambiguo: si tratta di QUEL marito e di QUEI bambini.
_Mio marito*, *l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini.
_Come dice Francis, con l'aggiunta - direi - di una virgola.
_A mio marito GLI ho fato cantare una canzone ai bambini.
_Accetterei anche questa; non la vedo scorretta grammaticalmente.

Comunque la proposta iniziale_ A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini_ va benissimo, secondo me, spostando in testa "a mio marito".


----------



## Clerry

Ciao! 
Dalla domanda deduco che fosse il marito ad essere obbligato a cantare,
io direi semplicemente "Ho fatto cantare a mio marito una canzone ai bambini" (così non metto i due complementi di termine vicini e mi pare meno ambigua)
oppure "Ho fatto cantare a mio marito una canzone per i (nostri) bambini"



> _Mio marito*, *l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini.
> _Come dice Francis, con l'aggiunta - direi - di una virgola.
> _A mio marito GLI ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini. (a me questa non piace per nulla, non credo sia scorretta, ma la ripetizione del pronome complemento di termine mi sembra renda la frase colloquiale, non la userei mai se stessi scrivendo, ma solo oralmente._


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo che in questo caso il soggetto logico dell'azione debba assolutamente essere complemento indiretto, retto dalla preposizione _a_ o _da. _
Si potrebbe dunque dire per levare ogni ambiguità "Ho fatto cantare da mio marito una canzone ai bambini".
Anch'io aspetto ansiosamente il parere dei madrelingua 
Edit: comunque non mi pare naturale e preferisco le soluzioni di Clerry, anche perché lo direi esattamente così in francese


----------



## Clerry

matoupaschat said:


> Edit: comunque non mi pare naturale e preferisco le soluzioni di Clerry, anche perché lo direi esattamente così in francese


Anche a me la tua "Ho fatto cantare da mio marito una canzone ai bambini", pare innaturale, e non capisco cosa ci sia che suona male, non so spiegare il motivo (ho cercato su treccani, ma non mi ha aiutata), ma suona davvero un po' artefatta
anche io lo direi esattamente così in francese matou, infatti, per questo, dubito spesso del mio italiano! (i gallicismi sono di casa nella mia bocca) aspettiamo qualcuno che dissipi ogni dubbio!


----------



## francisgranada

Clerry said:


> ... Dalla domanda deduco che fosse il marito ad essere obbligato a cantare ...


D'accordo. Ma visto che Assonnata nella sua domanda aveva chiesto anche '_ ... come faremmo, usando la struttura "far fare"?',_ ho tentato di formulare una frase applicando appunto la struttura "far fare". 

Quindi vorrei chiedervi, se la mia seconda proposta "Mio marito, l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone dai bambini _(cantano i bambini)" _va grammaticalmente bene o no (indipendentemente dalla intenzione supposta di Assonnata)?


----------



## Clerry

francisgranada said:


> Quindi vorrei chiedervi, se il mio esempio  "Mio marito, l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone dai bambini _(cantano i bambini)" _va bene o no?


avrei detto piuttosto " ho fatto cantare ai bambini una canzone per mio marito"
al massimo, con i bambini in posizione iniziale: "Ai bambini, ho fatto cantare una canzone per mio marito"
oppure (ma non mi piace come costruzione sempre perchè ritengo il pronome ridondante: Ai bambini, ho fatto loro cantare una canzone a mio marito"

Mio marito, l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone dai bambini (L' = LO, pronome personale complemento oggetto)
qui abbiamo bisogno di "GLI", pronome personale complemento di termine: "A mio marito gli ho fatto cantare una canzone dai bambini" 
ma, come ho già detto, la frase mi suona assolutamente innaturale, anche se non la trovo grammaticalmente scorretta.
potremmo invece utilizzare "A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone dai bambini"


----------



## francisgranada

Clerry said:


> ... qui abbiamo bisogno di "GLI", pronome personale complemento di termine: "A mio marito gli ho fatto cantare una canzone dai bambini" ...


Ho capito, ma mi pare che stiamo parlando di due situazioni diverse. Nel tuo esempio sono "io" che obbligo i bambini a cantare a/per mio marito. In altre parole, voglio che i bambini cantino a/per mio marito. Invece, la situazione che intendo io (forse esagero un po' ...) è più o meno la seguente: "io" obbligo mio marito che "lui" faccia cantare i bambini (a/per chiunque). Insomma, faccio (obbligo a) cantare i miei bambini "indirettamente", tramite mio marito. Per cui "ho fatto far cantatre", ma non so se usato bene ...


----------



## Clerry

"Mio marito,  l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone ai bambini"
(Ho capito ora ciò che intendevi! )
Ma direi più facilmente "ho obbligato/costretto mio marito a far cantare una canzone ai bambini" , perché la ripetizione di "fare" non suona per niente bene e provoca confusione


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito e grazie. Infatti, la mia frase (come tale) è un po' pesante ... Se la rileggo ancora tre-quattro volte, forse non capirò più neanche io che cosa intendevo dire .


----------



## matoupaschat

> Comunque la proposta iniziale_ A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini va benissimo, secondo me, spostando in testa "a mio marito"_



Ops, ieri non avevo visto la tua risposta, VogaVenessian, scusami!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Assonnata.


> Se volessimo ottenere un'altra frase il cui significato sarebbe:  "*ho costretto/forzato mio marito a cantare una canzone ai bambini*", come  faremmo, usando la struttura "far fare"?
> _Ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini da mio marito_. / Oppure: _Ho fatto cantare a mio marito una canzone [ai/per i] bambini _(come proposto da Clerry nel post #4)
> 
> Sebbene mi sembri grammaticalmente corretta (o non lo è?), è ambigua e suona malissimo. Infatti  non era corretta. La riformulazione proposta da Clerry perde di  ambiguità, perché cita subito dopo il verbo la persona che compie  l'azione da te decisa. Nella tua versione bisogna invece cambiare la  preposizione davanti a "marito" (diventa "da", col significato di "da  parte di"), perché altrimenti non si capisce chi compia l'azione di  cantare, avendo messo il complemento "ai bambini" subito dopo il verbo e  rendendolo così confondibile con l'agente (questo era ciò che Matou aveva arguito nel post #5 e di cui chiedeva conferma a un madrelingua; gli confermo che ciò che ha scritto è corretto!).
> 
> Lo stesso effetto di disambiguazione si ottiene con la riformulazione di Voga, cioè spostando "a mio marito" a inizio frase: "_A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone [ai/per i] bambini_"
> (non mi piace però la variante "_A mio marito gli ho fatto cantare ecc._": quel pronome oltreché ridondante mi suona stonato, tipico dei registri bassi, influenzati dal dialetto).
> 
> Alcuni altri esempi:
> _Ho fatto preparare per mia moglie un mazzo di rose dal fiorista__ / Ho fatto preparare al/dal fiorista un mazzo di rose per mia moglie;_
> _Ho fatto potare le piante di mia figlia dal giardiniere / Ho fatto potare al/dal giardiniere le piante di mia figlia_


Esistono poi molte altre costruzioni (alternative a "far fare") che si possono usare in casi simili, a seconda  del grado di coercizione esercitato su chi ha compiuto l'azione. Esempi:

_Ho [fatto sì/fatto in modo] che mio marito cantasse una canzone ai bambini;
__Ho insistito perché mio marito cantasse una canzone ai bambini;
__Ho [convinto/spinto/__obbligato/costretto/forzato]__ mio marito a cantare una canzone ai bambini;
Ho [voluto/preteso] che mio marito cantasse una canzone ai bambini;
Ho preteso da mio marito che cantasse una canzone ai bambini;_
_Ho [imposto/ordinato] a mio marito di cantare una canzone ai bambini._


----------



## VogaVenessian

matoupaschat said:


> Ops, ieri non avevo visto la tua risposta, VogaVenessian, scusami!


Di niente Matou!
Mi pare che ci sia parecchia convergenza sulle soluzioni proposte. Così non diventa un "tormentone".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Francis. Purtroppo nessuna di queste due frasi è grammaticalmente corretta:
> Mio marito l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini_  (canta il marito e lo ascoltano i bambini) _Le frasi corrette per questo caso sono state già riportate_.
> _Mio marito l'ho fatto far cantare una canzone dai bambini _(cantano i bambini)_ Ho capito cosa intendi, ma non esiste la costruzione "far far fare" per le azioni svolte in "triagolazione" (individuo A che spinge individuo B a far fare qualcosa all'individuo C). Si usa "far fare" una sola volta all'interno della frase e per l'altro agente si utilizza invece uno dei verbi alternativi che ho elencato nel mio precedente post (Es. _Ho fatto sì che mio marito facesse cantare una canzone ai bambini / Ho [spinto/convinto/obbligato/ecc.] mio marito a far cantare una canzone ai bambini_).





VogaVenessian said:


> _Mio marito*, *l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini._ Come dice Francis, con l'aggiunta - direi - di una virgola. Ciao, Voga. Anche con la virgola la frase rimane grammaticalmente scorretta, perché non si può proprio dire "*l'*ho fatto cantare una canzone" ("lo" sarebbe complemento oggetto, mentre qui serve un complemento di termine; l'oggetto è già "una canzone"). Si può solo dire "_A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone ecc._" oppure "_Gli ho fatto cantare una canzone ecc."_ (come ho già detto, non userei invece contemporanemente i due complementi di termine "a mio marito" e "gli" nella stessa frase).





Clerry said:


> avrei detto piuttosto "ho fatto cantare ai bambini una canzone per mio marito". Al massimo, con i bambini in posizione iniziale: "Ai bambini, ho fatto cantare una canzone per mio marito", oppure (ma non mi piace come costruzione sempre perchè ritengo il pronome ridondante: Ai bambini, ho fatto loro cantare una canzone a mio marito" Ciao, Clerry. Quest'ultima frase direi che non è verosimile, non riscontrabile nel parlato effettivo: chi usa il pronome ridondante lo fa in registri molto colloquiali, in cui non è previsto l'uso di "loro" come pronome per la terza persona plurale (si usa sempre "gli"), quindi semmai direbbe "Ai bambini, gli ho fatto cantare una canzone ecc." (che pure non mi piace, per le ragioni già espresse a Voga, ma è la costruzione effettivamente usata nel parlato popolare).


----------



## Clerry

Ciao Conny 
Grazie della correzione!
(ieri sera stavo andando in palla a foza di rileggere la frase e cercare altre soluzioni )


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao! E' proprio quello che succede con le frasi dalla costruzione complessa: più le rileggi e più ti suonano "strane", finché non riesci più a capire se sono giuste o sbagliate; non resta che lasciarle perdere per un po' e rileggerle a mente fresca, raccogliendo la prima impressione di correttezza o scorrettezza che l'orecchio ci rimanda.


----------



## assonnata

Grazie a tutti dei vostri contributi, le proposte che sono seguite aiutano a vedere  una via d'uscita dalla situazione sicuramente mi rendo conto del fatto che ci sono soluzioni migliori della struttura "far fare' in questo caso, però il mio dubbio era di natura piuttosto grammaticale che stilistica. Grazie ancora!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Connie che dire? Meglio cerca una scappatoia, come suggerisci, a queste frasi - trappola. Soprattutto se le devi scrivere.


----------



## francisgranada

Quindi se ho capito bene, la sostanza è che la struttura "far fare" richiede il _dativo _(e non _l'accusativo _o complemento diretto) per indicare la persona che di fatto esegue l'azione (per cui l'ambiguità nella frase in questione). 

Ora quello che non mi pare di corrispondere "perfettamente" a questo "paradigma" è l'uso della preposizione _da. _Cioè, sembra che la frase _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone a mio marito"_ potrebbe significare praticamente lo stesso che _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone da mio marito"_. E' così?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.


> la sostanza è che la struttura "far fare" richiede il _dativo _(e non _l'accusativo o _complemento diretto) per indicare la persona che di fatto esegue l'azione (per cui l'ambiguità nella frase in questione).
> Esatto, perché il complemento oggetto è costituito dall'azione stessa; infatti la costruzione è "*far fare qualcosa *(=> complemento oggetto/accusativo)_ *a qualcuno*_ (=> complemento di termine/dativo)".
> 
> la frase _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone a mio marito"_ potrebbe significare praticamente lo stesso che _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone da mio marito"_. E' così?
> E' così! Il significato di queste due frasi, nonostante le due diverse preposizioni, è fondamentalmente lo stesso (= ho chiesto a mio marito di cantare una canzone e ho ottenuto che lo facesse). Per questo negli esempi sopra avevo sostituito "a" con "da", che manteneva inalterato il significato, ma rendeva più chiaro chi fosse l'agente incaricato a compiere l'azione.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Originariamente inviata da VogaVenessian  
Mio marito, l'ho fatto cantare una canzone ai bambini. Come dice Francis, con l'aggiunta - direi - di una virgola.

_Ciao_, _Voga. Anche con la virgola la frase rimane grammaticalmente scorretta, perché _non si può proprio dire "l'ho fatto cantare una canzone"_ ("lo" sarebbe complemento oggetto, mentre qui serve un complemento di termine; l'oggetto è già "una canzone"). Si può solo dire "A mio marito ho fatto cantare una canzone ecc." oppure "Gli ho fatto cantare una canzone ecc." (come ho già detto, _non userei invece contemporanemente i due complementi di termine_ "a mio marito" e "gli" nella stessa frase)._

Connie, come spiegheresti però che, eliminato il complemento oggetto "una canzone", potrei dire ad esempio: _"Mio marito? L'ho fatto cantare!"_


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Voga.

Ti ringrazio per la domanda, che mi dà l'occasione di toccato un punto che non avevo espresso sopra e che invece, per completezza, è meglio specificare, in modo da far capire bene agli utenti stranieri come funziona questa costruzione.

Con i verbi *intransitivi** chi compie l'azione da me indotta viene espresso all'accusativo:
_Ho fatto parlare mio marito_ = >_* L'* (lo)ho fatto parlare _
_Ho fatto cantare mio marito _equivale alla frase sopra e quindi diventa _*L'* (lo)ho fatto cantare_, in quanto _cantare_ qui è usato intransitivamente (è infatti uno di quei verbi che possono essere transitivi o intransitivi, a seconda dell'accezione)
Altri esempi:_ Ho fatto vestire i bambini => *Li* ho fatti vestire / Ho fatto camminare un po' il cane => *L'* (lo)ho fatto camminare / Ho fatto andare mia sorella all'ufficio postale per me => *L'* (la)ho fatta andare all'ufficio postale per me 
_Qui sopra la costruzione è: _"far X qualcuno" _(dove X è il verbo intransitivo***)

Ma se uso verbi *transitivi* (cioè di tipo transitivo di per sé, anche al di fuori della costruzione "far fare"), chi compie l'azione da me indotta non può essere all'accusativo, ma necessita di preposizione introdottiva ("a" o "da" - viene scelta la seconda soprattutto quando "a" potrebbe creare equivoci sul senso della frase, per esempio far equivocare l'"agente" per un complemento di vantaggio; normalmente è il contesto a dissipare i dubbi sul senso). Esempi:
_Ho fatto cantare una canzone a/da mio marito _=> _*Gli* ho fatto cantare una canzone_ (qui _cantare_ è usato nella sua accezione transitiva)
_Ho fatto preparare una torta a/da mia madre_ => _*Le*_ _ho fatto preparare una torta_
_Ho fatto dire a/da mio marito che non sono in casa_ => _*Gli* ho fatto dire che non sono in casa_
Qui sopra invece la costruzione è: "_far fare qualcosa a qualcuno_"
*
**Intendo verbi di tipo intransitivo, cioè che al di fuori della costruzione causativa sono intransitivi (è solo l'aggiuta di "far" a permette l'uso di un complemento oggetto). Mi spiego: "parlare"/"andare"/ecc. sono verbi di per sé intransitivi, anche se nella costruzione "far parlare"/"far andare"/ecc. possono essere seguiti da complemento oggetto (=> chi fa l'azione indotta dal soggetto della frase).


----------



## EdenMartin

francisgranada said:


> Quindi se ho capito bene, la sostanza è che la struttura "far fare" richiede il _dativo _(e non _l'accusativo _o complemento diretto) per indicare la persona che di fatto esegue l'azione (per cui l'ambiguità nella frase in questione).
> 
> Ora quello che non mi pare di corrispondere "perfettamente" a questo "paradigma" è l'uso della preposizione _da. _Cioè, sembra che la frase _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone a mio marito"_ potrebbe significare praticamente lo stesso che _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone da mio marito"_. E' così?



E' proprio come dici. L'accusativo retto da "Far fare" indica l'oggetto dell'azione che si vuole ottenere da qualcuno o qualcosa. L'agente di questa azione può essere indicato con un solido "da" o con il dativo ("a"), variando la costruzione della frase se si intende ottenere la massima disambiguazione. 

Dico massima e non assoluta perché, ad esempio, "Ho fatto cantare una canzone *da* mio marito" può significare due cose diverse: "ho costretto mio marito a cantare una canzone", oppure ho "fatto cantare una canzone *a casa di* mio marito"


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, EM.


> L'accusativo retto da "Far fare" indica l'oggetto dell'azione che si  vuole ottenere da qualcuno o qualcosa. L'agente di questa azione può  essere indicato con un solido "da" o con il dativo ("a"), variando la  costruzione della frase se si intende ottenere la massima  disambiguazione.


Infatti la preposizione "a" può rendere ambiguo il senso della frase, facendo equivocare il dativo con un possibile complemento di vantaggio.
"_Ho fatto cantare una canzone *a* mio marito_" può significare che lui è l'agente (cioè _"Ho fatto cantare una canzone *da *mio marito"_), ma anche che ho chiesto ad un cantante di pianobar di cantargli una canzone (cioè "_Ho fatto cantare una canzone (da un cantante) *a/per* mio marito_"). 

Se l'eventualità dell'azione succitata può essere infrequente, sicuramente più frequente può essere quest'altra: 
"_Ho fatto fare una torta *a* mia madre"_ può significare sia che mia madre ha fatto una torta dietro mia richiesta (cioè_ "Ho fatto fare una torta *da* mia madre"_), sia che ho fatto fare una torta ad un pasticciere per donarla a mia madre (cioè _"Ho fatto fare una torta *per* mia madre"_).

Laddove il contesto da solo non basta a trasmettere in modo inequivocabile il senso della frase, è meglio optare per la preposizione meno ambigua (nell'esempio della torta, le preposizioni "da" e "per" trasmettono il senso di ciò che si vuole dire senza alcuna ambiguità, diversamente dalla preposizione "a"), oppure è consigliabile cambiare costrutto, come hai ben detto.


----------

